# Shrimp Deformity



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wanted to share this information with you. I don't think this has been talked about much in this forum.

Linked from Crustahunter, all credit to the author.
http://www.crustahunter.com/en/deformities-in-high-bred-shrimp/


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

I find the treasure hunger deformity pretty cool looking ._.

Is it that harmful to the shrimp to have curved antennae?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> I find the treasure hunger deformity pretty cool looking ._.
> 
> Is it that harmful to the shrimp to have curved antennae?


Not sure, I have some TBs that would refuse to grow up, although they would eat/move like all other siblings, just seem to forget to grow up. And eventually they will die, sometimes even at around 6 months old when his/her siblings are breeding already. Some of them show the big head symptom, not sure if I have had any with curved antenna.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice info. Thanks Randy!


----------

